# Stock Pulley ?



## ZARDOZ (Feb 5, 2005)

Does anyone have a stock supercharger pulley they would be willing to sell ? You can't buy one from nissan, eaton (they make the blowers) or magnusson ( they rebuild the blowers).


----------

